# Sushi?



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Where is the best sushi in the Gulf Breeze, Pensacola, Pensacola Beach area?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Check here.....always search and you will find multiple threads on it...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/sushi-review-kappa-restaurant-122462/


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Slippery mermaid in navarre is my favorite


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Merci!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Kappa, was not to bad. Not as good as nippton's was, but they are gone now


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Sake Cafe on 9th


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

I second sake cafe, went there Friday, far superior to other sushi places in town.


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ichiban on Davis between Brent and Airport is my favorite, but a friend of mine just informed me Dharma Blue was better than ichiban, planning on making a trip over there soon.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Terriaki cafe at hwy 90 and pine forest makes an outstanding crawfish roll. and a dang good volcano roll also !


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sake cafe is by far better than any other sushi joint in town...:thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I think i've eaten at just about every sushi bar in pensacola and gulf breeze. I'm a bit of an addict. IMHO Ichiban is the best quality, though its expensive (ask for the geisha roll, its not on the menu). Horizon has the best lunch menu (9.99 all you can eat sushi and appetizers, are you kiddin me!!??), and sake cafe is the best price vs. quality. Teryaki is great because they have a huge selection and about 12 menus that they give you.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

All great suggestions and if your on the run and want good take out, Publix in GB is always a good choice.

Jimmy


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

For take out, we have found Joe Pattis to be perfect!


----------

